# [SOLVED] Dell Inspiron 1545 webcam software... help



## jc3512 (Jul 15, 2008)

So my parents boguht me, basically, a brand new Inspiron 1545. It came with Windows Vista Home Premium, so my dad wanted it with Windows 7. He got it, and we did a clean install. Al is good, we download all drivers, including the one that Dell.com has for Webcam driver for Inspiron 1545 notebooks. But I'm still missing the software that was in before, which was called Dell Webcam Central. So I figure that since I already have the drivers, I just need that software to take pictures and record videos. But I looked for it and even found a supposed download. When I went to install, it says this:

http://i41.tinypic.com/15yyv5u.png

No idea why it says that. Webcam appears to be working fine after using it on Windows Live Messenger.

Is there any other program I can use if I cannot get this fixed?


----------



## jc3512 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1545 webcam software... help*

Help?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1545 webcam software... help*

Hi these are all the drivers i can find for win 7 for that model 
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...abIndex=&scanSupported=True&scanConsent=False
you may need to try installing in compatibility mode vista sp2


----------



## jc3512 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1545 webcam software... help*

I already got the driver set up. What I need is the Dell Webcam Central software which came with the Vista Home Premium 64-bit already in the laptop.

http://i40.tinypic.com/n5ftsm.png

See?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1545 webcam software... help*

Where did you get the download? . . that message is just telling you that you do not have Dell Webcam Central installed, but you know that. It looks like an update versus the application.


----------



## jc3512 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1545 webcam software... help*

That's what I told my dad, that it looked more like update than the actual program.

Is there another program like it? Better if it's free.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1545 webcam software... help*

All the messenger apps can se the webcam . . I use Windows Live Messenger to conference with the grandmonsters


----------



## jc3512 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1545 webcam software... help*

I know they work... I just need one of them programs that can take your picture and record video like Dell Webcam Central did.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1545 webcam software... help*

Hi you can try here http://ftp.us.dell.com/app/DellWebcamSW.exe


----------



## jc3512 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1545 webcam software... help*

That's the same one that I downloaded, the one that tells me it's more of an update than the actual software.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1545 webcam software... help*

Ok try here http://search.euro.dell.com/results...~srd=False&ipsys=False&advsrch=False&~ck=anav


----------



## jc3512 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1545 webcam software... help*

Well, after searching there, it appears this is a CD-only program.

http://support.euro.dell.com/suppor...d=501D9FFDC6439191E040AE0AB7E159B9&doclang=en

This is not something I can find online. So, what other (preferably free) program can I use to take pictures and record videos? Someone please help me there.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1545 webcam software... help*

Hi have a look here http://www.hsinlin.com/software/webcams.html


----------



## jc3512 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1545 webcam software... help*

Actually, joeten, the previous link helped me. I searched even further and found someone posting a link to a pack containing various programs on the forum, and the program was there.

Thank you, very much.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1545 webcam software... help*

Hi glad to hear it is sorted,your welcome


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done joeten!!


----------

